# Oiling / waxing oak furniture



## Anonymous (23 Aug 2005)

I've bought some solid oak furniture that needs a a rub down and oiling.

I'd like the finish to be matt and natural looking so plan to use Danish oil.

I'd like advice really on the number of coats/drying time between etc.

Would it be good to use a wax afterwards to provide a bit more protection? ie on coffee and dining tables

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Bean (23 Aug 2005)

TH
Oil applied with a nylon scourer or abrasive should leave a mat finish, if its oak dont use steel wire wool as it will react with the tannin in the wood. I dont think that wax and oils will be tough enough for a coffee table, maybe you should look at other products such a Patina availiable from screwfix, its tough and has survived my girls for 4 years now


Bean


----------



## edmund (24 Aug 2005)

I with Bean on this one - an oil finish will not be that durable, and will also require attention throughout the life of the piece of furniture. Lots of good information on types of finishes at Jenkins http://www.traditionalfinishes.com/system/index.html


----------



## Chris Knight (24 Aug 2005)

It is may be worth recalling that most Danish oils are simply long oil varnishes (basically a varnish with more oil than the usual varnish recipe so that they can be wiped on easily. You thus get the protective benefits of the polymerising oil (Tung or Linseed as the case may be) plus some from the resin used in the varnish component. With enough coats you will in fact have a pretty durable finish. If you apply say 9 or 10 coats of Danish oil you will end up with a glossy finish that is not unlike a varnish!

For most furniture(kitchen tables excepted!) three or four coats of oil, properly applied will provide an attractive serviceable finish.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the advice, i think i'll do four or five applications of danish oil for the meantime and see how it stands up over time.

A 'natural' look would suit the furniture best, it's that simple Shaker style stuff and doesn't need a really tough finish as i'm happy for it to wear in a bit.

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (24 Aug 2005)

I'm also with Waterhead on this one, good quality oil is very, very durable, heat and water resistant. We sell stacks of oils for kitchen worktops especially, and we haven't had one problem. Just be aware that it is a maintence finish so regular re-oiling may be necessary.

Amongst other things, different oils will give you different sheen levels. 

Tung Oil = Matt
Junckers Finishing Oil = Matt
Rustins Danish Oil = Satin
Liberon Finishing Oil = Gloss

You can also buff oils to achieve a slightly better gloss

Paul


----------

